# تفاصيل مشروع طائرة ميكرولايت



## Ahmed Ab (15 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخوكم احمد
مقدمه 
لقد بحثت فى جميع المشاريع ولم اجد مشروع فعال غير متوفر كفايه فى الدول العربيه والذى يدهشك وجود عشاق لهذا المجال كثيرين ولكن لا يتوفر لهم ما يريدونه 
لقد احرزت شوت كبير فى هذا المجال ولكنى اردت ان اشارككم فيه وارى ارائكم على المشروع 
المشروع فى مجال الطيران قد تقف فى ذهنكم اساله كثيره عن هذا المجال لكن انى اقولها انه من اقوى المشاريع فى وطننا العربى 

فاذا قمنا بصنعها مع الالتزام بقواعد السلامه سوف تبيع الواحده بسعر ممتاز للراغبين فى شرائها ينافس من يشتريها من الخارج او اى موسسه من الوطن العربى وسوف يتحمل شاريها الترخيص الخاص بها 

الميزانيه قد يقول احدكم انها سوف تكلف اموال كثيره لتنفيذها لقد كانت مشكله وقفت امامى لعده سنوات ولكنى حللتها - لقد قمت باستبدال المواد المكلف باخرى معدله على المثال
-المحرك يباع محرك الطائره فى الخارج بسعر 15الف دولار ويبلغ سرعته 26 حصان ولقد عدلت محرك سرعته 10 حصان ليصل الى السرعه المطلوبه وهذا تكلمت عليه فى مشاركه سابقه لى 
وبعض التعديلات الكثيره سوف اذكرها فيما بعد نظرا لكثرتها 

مواد البناء وقد يقول احدكم قد لا تتوفر مواد البناء فى اى دوله عربيه وهذا متعلق بالتعديل واستخدام البدائل ولكن فى حدود المشروع 

نظريات الطيران ومقايس صنعها وهذا ليس بالسهل ولكنى وفرتها كلها وقد طورت بعض ادوات التجريب حتى يسير الموضوع على ما يرام 

تسويق المشروع وانا اتكلم على مستوى مصر والوطن العربى نظرا لقلت هذه الطائره فى مصر والوطن سوف يتم صنعها بمستويات عالميه وبانواع كثيره وهذا على رغبه المشترى 

ومن مميزاتها 
1- مصنعه على اجزاء وكذلك يمكن تفكيكها لسهوله نقلها على هيئه قطع غيار خارج الدوله المصنعه للابتعاد عن مصاريف الجمارك والتراخيص المكلفه
2- تمتلك سرعه عاليه وهذا ما يحفز على اقامه المسابقات التشجيعه والمهرجانات الطيران 
3- حملها لفردين وسعه خزان الوقود للطيران الطويل 
4- سوف تكون حافز لتطوير السياحه وهذا نظرا لرخص ثمن بيعها واستخدمها فى الشواطى لعتمادها على عومات طوف على الماء 
5-صغر حجمها ولا تحتاج الى مدرج فيمكن ان تطير من على الماء او الاراضى المنبسطه 

اما بالنسبه على التراخيص فقد حللته من قبل
ملحوظه الطائره تباع فى الاسواق الاوروبيه ب 21 الف جنيه استرلينى 
قد وضعت ميزانيه غير متوقعه وهى 3 الف جنيه مصرى للنموذج الواحد 
اما عن سعر البيع فهو ليس كبيرا فيصل الى 15 الف جنيه مصرى للنموذج نظرا لوضع منافسه فقط

انا والحمد لله اعمل عليها وسوف انتهى قريبا ان شاء الله فارجو مشاركتى عن مميزاتها وعيوبها وما الاخطار التى سوف تقف امامى وامام كل من يريد ان يبنى مشروعى 

الموضوع له تكمله وسوف اتكلم بالتفاصيل ان شاء الله
وهذه صوره للنموذج


​سلام 

​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (15 أبريل 2010)

احمد 
المشروع فى جهة التطوير
سلام


----------



## جاسر (15 أبريل 2010)

أحمد لا تكتب بريدك أو اي وسيلة اتصال


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

جميل جدا ً بارك الله لك فى عملك ..

حبذا لو فصلت بصورة أكبر عن مشروعك ..

وكيف يجمع بين هذه الصفات معا والموجودة بمقالك حتى نستطيع التحدث بصورة أكثر تقنية خلال الموضوع ..


وفقك الله 

تحياتي


 
​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (18 أبريل 2010)

احمد 
من يريد الاستفسار عن اى شى بخصوص الطائره فليرسلنى


----------



## صقار1 (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم؟
انا كان حلمي ان اصبح طيار لكن الضروف ادت الى عدم اكمالي هذا الحلم مع العلم اني امتلك من المعلومات والخبرة من كل شي عن الطائرات وخصوصا المروحية منها , ارجو مساعدتي عن المعلومات التي توصلني الى احدى الشركات كي ادخل معهد للطيران , او شراء مثل هذه الطائرة ؟!


----------



## صقار1 (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم؟
انا كان حلمي ان اصبح طيار لكن الضروف ادت الى عدم اكمالي هذا الحلم مع العلم اني امتلك من المعلومات والخبرة من كل شي عن الطائرات وخصوصا المروحية منها , ارجو مساعدتي عن المعلومات التي توصلني الى احدى الشركات كي ادخل معهد للطيران , او شراء مثل هذه الطائرة ؟!


----------



## Ahmed Ab (27 أبريل 2010)

احمد
اخى صقار هل يمكن ان احصل على ايميلك
سلام


----------



## Ahmed Ab (2 يونيو 2010)

يمكننى ان اساعدك على امتلاك واحده ان شاء الله


----------



## majed77 (2 يونيو 2010)

سلام م.أحمد أرجو توضيح قدرات الطائرة من سرعة و ارتفاع و أجواء الطيران المناسبة و هل تحتاج لمدرج اسفلتي او تطير على الرمل او العشب في الاقلاع والهبوط
وهل تحتاج لتدريب طويل أو متقدم لبداية الطيران
وهل يوجد وسيلة اتصال بك او امكانية لوضع تفصيلات أكثر عنها
وجزاك الله خيرا أخوك ماجد


----------



## Ahmed Ab (3 يونيو 2010)

تبلغ السرعه من 70 كم فى الساعه الى 120 كم فى الساعه اما عن الارتفاع فيمكن الوصول بها لارتفاعات كبيره نسبيا وتحتاج الى مدرج اسفلتى او صخرى ونظر الى انها يمكن ان تعوم على الماء فممكن ان تمشى على الرمل ايضا
لا تحتاج الى تدريب كثير فبمجرد ان يتم معرفه اجهزه الطيران واصتحاب احد فى جولات تدريبه فسوف تتعلم بسرعه
فاما عن سيله الاتصال فهى تستخدم جهاز محمول او جهاز لاسلكى بسيط لربط الطائره بى طائره حولها
سوف اضيف الكثير من المعلومات عنها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## amr hammad (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## بهزاد مدين (9 فبراير 2011)

*ا/ احمد*

عندما قرأت مشاركتك بموضوع تصميم الميكرولايت شعرت بالفخر بك لأننى كنت حزيننا على الاحتكار الغربى لكل تطور وفقق الله
مع العلم بأننى تلقيت بعض التدريب على الطيران الشراعى منذعام1989 ولم استطع انهاء التدريب نظرا للظروف الماديه ومن يومها وانا احلم بالمكرولايت لدرجةاننى سألت على كافة اجزائها وللأسف كلها كانت مستوردة
بهزاد مدين:75:


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا مهندس احمد على اضافتك لمشروعك ولكني أتسآال هل انت من خريجى قسم هندسة الطيران ام انك من خريجي كلية الآداب وتسكن في السويس


----------



## مبتداء هندسة (5 مارس 2011)

مشروع رائع والى الامام ياحمد وان اردت مني المساعدة فمساعدتي هي لك ( اللهم سهل له امره والن له الحديد ) وبالتوفيق وانا يشرفني ان اكون احد تلاميذك في هذا المشروع


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بشمهندس احمد اقول لك بالتوفقك والله معاك


----------



## Ahmed Ab (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
المشروع باذن الله دخل فى مرحله تطوير شامله فقد اضفت اليه جهاز كمبيوتر مصغر مزود بالانترنت واستطعت من الاعلى ان اقوم باتصالات بالصوت والصوره وارسل الى صورا للمدرج اثناء هبوطى بالطائره وقد افادنى هذا بمعرفه الاحوال الجويه وبعض برامج تحديد الموقع
سلام


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم ..تطور رائع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 أبريل 2011)

شكلة المشروع استراتيجي حاول تكتم على الفكرة لحين ظهورها ف النور


----------



## c-cooala (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم المشروع مهم ويحتاج لنقاش و دراسة، ثم التوكل على الله خذ مثلا مشروع المغربي "العراقي" الذي انتقل من تصميم اليخوت الى صناعة السيارات الرياضية سيارتي براق و فولكورا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 مايو 2011)

المشروع مثل ما قال اخى سامح انه يحتاج المزيد من السريه على بعض اساليب تصنيعها 
ولكنى الان فى وقت امتحانات واوعدكم انى انا سسوف اعرض لكم بعض الصور والفيديوهات عن التصنيع فى شهر سابعه القادم


----------

